# Homemade 3pt dethatcher / rake



## gerryrigged (9 mo ago)

3pt dethatchers are a bit expensive (cheapest I could find was about$450) so i decided to make one for about $200 with simple materials that didnt require any welding. 

3pt hitch reciever $80
 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VVNWY5T/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_VKKA004YVMTMVJCRT9DN?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Hitch step i found with holes already in it $25
 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NA9KEPB/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_K3WVP5SAG893K2J4A0SM?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

 replacement tines for an agrifab $70
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/product/ln91fqiatd-0071-486/id-43783 

2×8 $12
Hardware $25


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Looks pretty good! Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## gerryrigged (9 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Looks pretty good! Let us know how it works for you.


Thanks! Will be putting it to work this week


----------

